# M9A3 On Order



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey guys
Just found this forum. Looks good!
After looking at a heap of guns, as well as trying to understand Massachusetts gun laws (good luck with that) I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a M9A3. Final choice was between this Italian and SIG Legion 229/226, plus a number of others, only to find out most of the others I liked, were "illegal" WTF!!!
The extra cost of the SIG was hard to justify too.
This will be my first handgun, having been a .308 target shooter for years. My neighbor shoots IDPA which looks like fun, so will give that a go.

Hopefully once I get used to this, I will start looking for a 45 too, just have to wait for the wife to be looking the other way, but hey, she's got like 200 pairs of shoes......


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You did real well. An excellent pistol and real easy on the eyes.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

denner12 said:


> You did real well. An excellent pistol and real easy on the eyes.


+1


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks guys - now just have to wait until things open up again!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Mine is my favorite Beretta


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

If I wanted to install a flush fit barrel (no stick-out) for carry, do you think a 92X barrel would work?
Might be nice to have an easy swap out depending on use, or am I missing something?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ferntree said:


> If I wanted to install a flush fit barrel (no stick-out) for carry, do you think a 92X barrel would work?
> Might be nice to have an easy swap out depending on use, or am I missing something?


I am not sure. I honestly have not looked at the 92x line because it does not interest me.

I am not a fan of the Vertec grip - although the M9A3 does have the same grip - but I use the included conversion grip. If I bought a 92X, I'd have to order one of those Hogue conversion grips seperately. I also don't care much for the sights they are putting on the 92X models now (all black rear). And, as I have an M9A3 already - I have no need for a 92X.

Honestly, I'd buy a M9A3 over a 92X any day of the week.

I just looked at a photo - However the 92x barrel looks on that gun - it would look exactly the same if you thru that barrel onto an M9A3. So, I guess it would just about be flush. It still sticks out a little, unless you send a normal barrel off to be cut and crowned.


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Finally a photo of the new baby.
Have added WC fluted steel guide rod and G10 WC grips - boy are they a huge improvement!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just got mine today about 3 hours ago. Might have to add a set of those Wilson Grips. I've got a set on my 92FS Inox.


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

That Inox is sweet.......real happy with these WC grips. There was just too much baby poop going on.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ferntree said:


> That Inox is sweet.......real happy with these WC grips. There was just too much baby poop going on.


Thank you! 
I bought the Inox used in excellent condition. I polished the controls, barrel and slide flats to a mirror like finish. Wilson makes great products. I've got an EDC X9 and I bought one of their grip frames for my P320 40 in addition to the grips on the Inox. I'll be ordering a set for my M9A3 along with one of their steel fluted guide rods.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like that Wilson. It would be awesome to have one!


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Please stop posting pics of awesome guns. I thought one handgun would be all I needed for now, then I saw these, and the next thing I know, I'm shopping for a bigger gun safe!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ferntree said:


> Please stop posting pics of awesome guns. I thought one handgun would be all I needed for now, then I saw these, and the next thing I know, I'm shopping for a bigger gun safe!!!


It's not a matter of need. Better start shopping for that safe.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

ferntree said:


> Finally a photo of the new baby.
> Have added WC fluted steel guide rod and G10 WC grips - boy are they a huge improvement!!
> 
> View attachment 18579


I am not sure which Olight model you have on that sweet Beretta, but chances are that Outlaw holsters has a model that is custom made to fit.
I have a G19 with an Olight PL-mini on it and the Outlaw holster I bought for it is as good as any kydex holster I have seen. 
Pricing is very competitive too.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ferntree said:


> Please stop posting pics of awesome guns. I thought one handgun would be all I needed for now, then I saw these, and the next thing I know, I'm shopping for a bigger gun safe!!!


I know right!?! Some of these people around here are "enablers"!


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I didn't think there was much difference between the M9A3 and my 92FS, but after comparing your A3 to my FS I'm starting to see the differences:










I picked this up from Classic Firearms, they indicated these were turn-ins but mine looked brand new.

I got this at a decent price plus my KelTec Sub-2000 uses the same mags!


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I am not sure which Olight model you have on that sweet Beretta, but chances are that Outlaw holsters has a model that is custom made to fit.
> I have a G19 with an Olight PL-mini on it and the Outlaw holster I bought for it is as good as any kydex holster I have seen.
> Pricing is very competitive too.
> 
> GW


Will check it out, although wont be carrying this rig too often.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

ferntree said:


> If I wanted to install a flush fit barrel (no stick-out) for carry, do you think a 92X barrel would work?
> Might be nice to have an easy swap out depending on use, or am I missing something?


Think so, no difference in barrels. Trouble is Beretta may not have 4.2" to sell you. Check this out: Bar-Stow S.S.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Slide locked


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bar Sto barrel may require some fitting to make it fit. I would stick with a factory barrel. But yes - stock is low right now. Beretta is still shut down right now.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, it did take some filing. I discussed that with them when it almost seemed to fit. They said take a bit more carefully. Did that, it dropped right in & locked up tight. Accuracy was excellent. 
Do it again? Perhaps not...but very impressed with their product for a DIY project.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubar said:


> I didn't think there was much difference between the M9A3 and my 92FS, but after comparing your A3 to my FS I'm starting to see the differences:
> 
> View attachment 18590
> 
> ...


WOW! Sure looks new to me! Damn, lucky dog.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> WOW! Sure looks new to me! Damn, lucky dog.


LOL, it doesn't happen often enough!


----------

